# Translating Portuguese web pages



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, I just know I have seen a thread about translating Portuguese web pages on here somewhere but for the life of me I just cannot find it again. Does anyone have a link to the thread or can anyone give my advice as to how to translate this page? Google translator just does not work - ever!!!!!!!!!!
Leroy Merlin - Bricolage, Construção, Decoração e Jardim
Thanks very much


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Woo hoo I have done it!!!!!! Portugal's answer to B&Q - fab website for DIY
https://translate.google.com/transl...UTF-8&u=http://www.leroymerlin.pt/&edit-text=


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

A much more usable option is to download Google Chrome. 

It has built in translation ability, so you don't have to go via the translation ages on google. It is also more usable as it makes all the links are clickable, and it translates each page as you arrive on it. Far superior to using the translate function from google search. And much much easier.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Matt, I did exactly that in the end. Google Chrome does translate much more effectively.


----------

